# Careers? What do you do?



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just taking a poll of those that want to share what they do for a living. I personally am going through a career change or basically need to find one.. I was thinking about going to a community college for HVAC or welding(always wanted to learn but more so to start my own auto related business) because I don't think I could get along well at a full time school. I'm not dumb, just at the age where I don't want to deal with calculas and picking an activity to join. Just looking to get some ideas..


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

ive got a mechanical engineering degree, currently looking for employment.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

RN


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Student/Intern


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

Graduate Student in Paleontology (see avatar pic for topic of my thesis)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

couple quarters away from a degree in media arts & animation. had a couple freelance gigs and working on a short film with a production group to be showed at film festivals. done some design work but it ain't my cup of tea.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HS Grad, Unemplyed, i got to start looking soon thoug,


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> RN


Cool my g/f is an LPN, just started attending classes to be an RN... Apparently the medical field is where it's at if you don't mind the medical field..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

electrician


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a broadcast engineer. I didn't really go to school for it, I just started at the bottom and worked my way up. I now have to go back to school tho, new company wants me to have degree plus they will pay for it!!

It's a great job/field. very good income potential!! It is however very specialized and a lot of the stuff I know they don't teach in school.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Accounting, CPA, Hedge Fund Taxes to be specific. It fooking rocks. Money, Chicks, Cushy Office, Free Beers on Friday, Jeans everyday, Cool Peeps, Damn I'm gonna miss it when it's over....


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Law Student - graduate in 2008. Most likely energy or copyright/trademark portion of intellectual property. Although ask me in a couple of hours and my specialization will have change..........


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


HR's not a bad thing to be in for a corporate position campaired to alot of other crap out there..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a (university) masters degree in Cultural History (specialisation: contemporary history of the Arab world, and how it relates to the West), but after graduating I started a career in ICT (internet).
Maybe one day I'll continue with history (or journalism), but for now the world of web design/development offers me enough enjoyment, challenges and money...


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

get into online gaming
u need to be sharper and faster than most ppl around you but once u good at it you've made it


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My company prints Retail ads, book, magazines, what have you.

I am in the tracing division...which make sure this freight we print, arrives on time, etc. I am the team lead of the tracing dept...Basically...making sure the work is done and done right.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i work for a shipping company, my department does performance analysis of all the IT hardware to run the operation and part of that is upgrading the hardware so i track the purchase of all new hardware, status reporting, tracking, inventory, project implementation, budget onfp related to projects, staffing/budget reports ect....

office work suck for the most part but its a good living and excellent bennifits plus alot fo options for retirement savings..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


HR's not a bad thing to be in for a corporate position campaired to alot of other crap out there..
[/quote]

HR peeps always freak me out!!

Even if they are "cool" they still represent "THE RULES"/ "THE MAN" so I am uncomfprtable around them...

I am actually working in R&D now wich is taking some getting used to. My old statiobn was very small, so I designed and built my creations, now I just design, then manage the project while other carry out my designs. I also go to a LOT of meeting, and have tons of paperwork.







oh well, this is the next level for me and I do like what I do....


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

CASINO DEALER - I just finished school for real estates but I'm currently working at the casino as a dealer. All I can say is that the money is great. If you're not a school person than this is for you. I think it is one of the better paying jobs without a degree.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm a bum. I was taking a course that would lead onto possibly becoming a vet, but it sucked. Then i started a fisheries management course but i dont want to end up working on a fish farm for the rest of my life so im doing a part time i.t course now, then doing a full time business course next year. And hopefully starting up my own business about may time.


----------



## PiRanHaz (Jan 29, 2006)

marinebiologist


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's a great site for students and people looking for carreer changes ect..
It's a site off the Gavernment of Canada website. But i'm sure if you look around you will have something quite similar in America.









Job Futures


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I flip rocks so I can pay my baby momma.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Here's a great site for students and people looking for carreer changes ect..
> It's a site off the Gavernment of Canada website. But i'm sure if you look around you will have something quite similar in America.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah right you to to the US govt looking for job advice they tell you the military is the best future..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll be graduating with my General Arts & Science diploma this April.
In September i'm hoping to get accepted for Animal Science at the University of Guelph (for all you Canadian people here )



> LOL yeah right you to to the US govt looking for job advice they tell you the military is the best future..


Ya I didn't even think of that...It's true though


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

heh
im a stay at home DaD
my wife works
i cook and clean and hang out with my son 
its great
i used to work construction building houses 
then took up spackeling 
i still do some tapeing work here and there 
money is money 
but staying home is great 
wife is a manager at the local mercedes benz dealer 
btw i'm a highschool drop out with a GED


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> heh
> im a stay at home DaD
> my wife works
> i cook and clean and hang out with my son
> ...


yes we should all aspire to be a HS drop out slash Mr. mom

well atleast that explains the grocery go getter on roids..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm a highschool drop out. What does that have to do with anything?

nucca got his GED, why u hatin'.

nismo?







read and leave the thread huh?









keep sitting behind your desk in your small ass cubicle, you have no room to judge anybody.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

myphen said:


> I'm a highschool drop out. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> nucca got his GED, why u hatin'.
> 
> ...


im not hating, atleast you guys got your GEDs could be worse..

actually i have a pretty big cube BTW..

i only have a highschool degree but my work will pay for college so im taking night classes..

who knows i might end up being Mr. Mom some day too..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought one of these "whats your job?" threads were pinned already? If not, can we consider it?

Im a part-time male-stripper slash full-time defender of america.


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

I own my own Sign/Graphics shop..."VFX Custom Graphics".
I specialize in custom vehicle graphics but most my work is commercial lettering and some signs.
I also recently got into airbrushing. Ever since i was a little kid i wanted to be an airbrush artist. I'm getting there, slowly......


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


HR's not a bad thing to be in for a corporate position campaired to alot of other crap out there..
[/quote]

Yeah but the corporate world is such a tremendous drag. I enjoyed being a parking attendant more than I enjoyed designing the web tutorial for all newly hired employees to our division.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


HR's not a bad thing to be in for a corporate position campaired to alot of other crap out there..
[/quote]

Yeah but the corporate world is such a tremendous drag. I enjoyed being a parking attendant more than I enjoyed designing the web tutorial for all newly hired employees to our division.
[/quote]

To each his own. But honestly I don't mind working in a cubicle, alot better than flipping burgers.

I'm a Systems Analyst, good job, good money, good people. Can't complain too much, definately enough to pay the bills and have fun with. Office work is different, but my whole life I worked shitty jobs just so I would stay in school. Right now I have a bachelors degree in MIS and thinking of going back for my masters. The one nice thing about my job is there is alot of growth potential, if I want to move I can move pretty much anywhere and have a job. Lots of people stay with the company because the enjoy the atmosphere. Also another good thing is the diversity of people, from all around the world all with different backgrounds and personalities.

Not all jobs are for everyone. Especially HR jobs.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Finished a diploma in Human Resources Management. Definately wouldn't recommend it or any other business type position.


HR's not a bad thing to be in for a corporate position campaired to alot of other crap out there..
[/quote]

Yeah but the corporate world is such a tremendous drag. I enjoyed being a parking attendant more than I enjoyed designing the web tutorial for all newly hired employees to our division.
[/quote]

i hear you, i had more fun delivering pizza and could make more money doing that full time then what im making now but i wouldnt have any bennies so technically i make way more plus i will continue to make more.. there are tons of jobs that are fun and enjoyable but at some point you have to grow up suck it up and work a responsable job with a future


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a Westcoast Longshoreman. We load/unload containerships, log boats, grainships, etc. I love it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.

I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Material coordinator, well basically developing work schedules, prioritize work orders or arrange for machine time with department supervisors. I didn't have any degree , but got my HS diploma, i started from general labour to the materials department then i acknowledge everything there is about work and determine to grow with the company that got me to this position. It involve alot of critical think, and late duty work but i may go for truck licence if ever plans going for a career change.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Architecture!


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

View attachment 92803
Here's a kicker...
I have a degree, and was in the Army, and all out S.F. RANGER, air born, etc. earned 11 combat wings for jumps in war, Afghanistan and Iraq included. So... what do I do now, do I use my business degree.. not really, do I use any of the skills I learned as a RANGER, nope. So I was stuck.. I didn't want an office job and I didn't know what I wanted to do.. so I met a friend for lunch one day and picked her up from her school.. HAIR SCHOOL!! ha ha.. yep, I did it, I'm a stylist. Forget all the gay talk my friend, it's the most hedrosexual job there is, I get paid to flirt and touch hot chicks all day, and get paid well!! There's no competition with the other guys in the salon, since most don't like chicks.. dude, if I could tell ya and make you understand, it's the best job in the world!! Go get a cheap haircut at a local hair school and check out the scenery!!
good luck in your search!
QD


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Right now I work for my dads landscaping company as a mow
crew leader, but I basically run the whole show. And I am currently going to college part time to become a firefighter. I am having doubts about being a fireman because I want to make alot of money, just like everybody else does. So I was thinking about being a personal trainer, but you cant find a job doing that around where I live. So I am going to stick with the fireman thing and get all of the benefits that they give you. Plus I will be an EMT so that could even help me work my way into the medical field.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

work for my dads company. its a 2 person company which should have more employee's so it would grow quicker but hes the boss(for now)

i install alarm systems and security camera's. ive done a few cool jobs with very high tech security. no retinal scanners or finger print scanners yet because they are EXTREMELY high end and our business isnt huge enough yet for people to call us when they want something that insane. ive done typical house alarms and also businesses. some jobs are fun most are boring fishing wires and hooking up the devices etc.

they way the world is today our business is thriving and we should be hiring more people in order to grow. some jobs are dirty and hot climbing in attics and stuff and also climbing on the outside of 100foot plus silos to mount camera's is kinda nerve racking if you dont like heights(me) but one day i will be able to take over and own a successful and thriving business.

working for your father is hell sometimes, just like the show Orange County Choppers.......... i couldnt use any better of an example as that when talking about working for your father.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

quickdeath said:


> View attachment 92803
> Here's a kicker...
> I have a degree, and was in the Army, and all out S.F. RANGER, air born, etc. earned 11 combat wings for jumps in war, Afghanistan and Iraq included. So... what do I do now, do I use my business degree.. not really, do I use any of the skills I learned as a RANGER, nope. So I was stuck.. I didn't want an office job and I didn't know what I wanted to do.. so I met a friend for lunch one day and picked her up from her school.. HAIR SCHOOL!! ha ha.. yep, I did it, I'm a stylist. Forget all the gay talk my friend, it's the most hedrosexual job there is, I get paid to flirt and touch hot chicks all day, and get paid well!! There's no competition with the other guys in the salon, since most don't like chicks.. dude, if I could tell ya and make you understand, it's the best job in the world!! Go get a cheap haircut at a local hair school and check out the scenery!!
> good luck in your search!
> QD


Thats awesome, never thought of it like that....picked up any yet

=)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i know lots of straight hair stylists. my mom used to own a cafe in beverly hills that was inside of a salon. only one out of the 5 guys there was gay. and yeah, they can make some good money if they have a good clientel.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fido said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Free is a very expensive word.....Just like every other tax paying American, I pay for things like Job Corps.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Free is a very expensive word.....Just like every other tax paying American, I pay for things like Job Corps.
[/quote]
Im about 99% sure thats why he mentioned it, to get someone riled up.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Brujo said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Free is a very expensive word.....Just like every other tax paying American, I pay for things like Job Corps.
[/quote]
Im about 99% sure thats why he mentioned it, to get someone riled up.








[/quote]

I'm not getting riled up in the least! I'm glad to see my tax money go to someone who is going to use it for something productive and to better their life, rather than to all those SSI frauds out there claiming "disability" caused by some made up non existent disease. Just hope he realizes where it comes from and respects all the hard working Americans that make such programs possible, that's all


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Just taking a poll of those that want to share what they do for a living. I personally am going through a career change or basically need to find one.. I was thinking about going to a community college for HVAC or welding(always wanted to learn but more so to start my own auto related business) because I don't think I could get along well at a full time school. I'm not dumb, just at the age where I don't want to deal with calculas and picking an activity to join. Just looking to get some ideas..


well, back to your post, i am going to be enrolling in HVAC school out here in Illinois and i have to say when it comes to trades, this is one of the best. I have family in every trade basically, dad in autos, uncle in plumbing, cousin in electrical and uncles wife's family have a big HVAC business. What i have found from all this is electrical pays good, hard to find jobs...autos make a lot and lots of jobs but dont make sh*t for the first few years and real hard work....plumbing makes good money but is a huge pain in the ass and HVAC is definately the easiest of them all with pretty much the best pay and the easiest to make money on side jobs. Best part is, the HVAC school is only 7 months long so you are in and out and on the field full time in less than a year. Can't argue with that. Good luck wit your choice, just htought i'd throw in my experiences too for ya.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am an Aerospace engineer... currently going for a masters in Systems engineering...

it is a FUN field!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Almost anything involving health care. If you dont want to go to college for long but want to make good money then i would do x ray technology, nursing, medical assistant..I want to do either x ray technology or something dealing with computers..like design n stuff like that..

or of course u could just be a porn star


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Almost anything involving health care. If you dont want to go to college for long but want to make good money then i would do x ray technology, nursing, medical assistant..I want to do either x ray technology or something dealing with computers..like design n stuff like that..
> 
> or of course u could just be a porn star


My mother was an X-ray technician and made VERY GOOD MONEY!!

She worked night shift (11:30PM to 7:30AM) for many years in the local hospitol. You do have to be able to handle some blood and gore tho, she used to come home with some CRAZY stories!!

She also was certified in CT SCAN and made lots of money being on call on the weekends. Some weekends were slow, others were CRAZY but thats the nature of the buis...


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

studying computer science in college


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i work as white castle right now but ina year i am gonna go to school for computer science or computer information technology. there is bound to be good jobs that pay well in those areas.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

C.D. said:


> i work as white castle right now but ina year i am gonna go to school for computer science or computer information technology. there is bound to be good jobs that pay well in those areas.


yes and no, the problem is the job market is flooded with people with certification and experiance in this field, part of the problem is as the technology advances they need less people who are more specialized and can get them for less money also alot of tech support is sent over seas.. unless you have insane programming skills and can delovpe new software..

it would do more for you to have a a business management degree with a minor in IT, management will get you further in any field and pay more as a manager then an IT specialist...

or the other way to go is learn about the older technology like mainframes, they are a necessity for large operation and alot of the people that realy really know mainframes are getting to the point of retirement, most people getting into IT perfer to go for intel.linux stuff since its newer and more exciting but neglect to see the need for mainframe experts..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C.D. said:


> i work as white castle right now but ina year i am gonna go to school for computer science or computer information technology. there is bound to be good jobs that pay well in those areas.


Make sure to get an internship. Thats the most important decision.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am an Aerospace engineer.


One of the foreman I work with used to be an aerospace engineer for NASA. He quit that job to become a longshoreman.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

really? He must have had a boring job...?

I love my job...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It's not that he didn't like it, he loved it. It's that we work half as long and make a little more money. It's rare we work a full 8 hours. (and still get paid for 8 or sometimes 10)


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> It's not that he didn't like it, he loved it. It's that we work half as long and make a little more money. It's rare we work a full 8 hours. (and still get paid for 8 or sometimes 10)


good for you, but your company sounds mighty stupid.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i work from home but travel world wide


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Free is a very expensive word.....Just like every other tax paying American, I pay for things like Job Corps.
[/quote]
Im about 99% sure thats why he mentioned it, to get someone riled up.








[/quote]

I'm not getting riled up in the least! I'm glad to see my tax money go to someone who is going to use it for something productive and to better their life, rather than to all those SSI frauds out there claiming "disability" caused by some made up non existent disease. Just hope he realizes where it comes from and respects all the hard working Americans that make such programs possible, that's all








[/quote]

Yes I do respect the democrats for creating Job Corps. I do also realize I will be paying for the program after I leave and get a higher paying job. I said free, because it is free to the student, until they get a job later on and pay taxes.

Brujo likes to take any cheap stab he can at my integrity. You know Brujo, there is Job Corps in Texas.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fido said:


> Yes I do respect the democrats for creating Job Corps. I do also realize I will be paying for the program after I leave and get a higher paying job. I said free, because it is free to the student, until they get a job later on and pay taxes.
> 
> Brujo likes to take any cheap stab he can at my integrity. You know Brujo, there is Job Corps in Texas.


I totally agree with you. I think Job Corps is a perfect example of what kinds of things tax money _should_ be spent on. Excellent program in my opinion, I was just saying that nothing is free. They have a Job Corps program near my home at a retired Army base, and I know people who have attented it. So do you live on campus? I believe at the one here, you have to stay there, and you can get weekend passes to leave if you wish. Also you get fined if you get caught doing things such as breaking the curfew, smoking in areas not designated as a smoking area, etc... Kinda sucks, but I guess that's the price you pay for the government helping you with your education.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

At this center they have both resident students and non resident students. I live only 2 miles from the center, so I commute there, and I like to go early so I can eat breakfast there. It is true you get fined for being "bad" like breaking the rules.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Free is a very expensive word.....Just like every other tax paying American, I pay for things like Job Corps.
[/quote]
Im about 99% sure thats why he mentioned it, to get someone riled up.








[/quote]

I'm not getting riled up in the least! I'm glad to see my tax money go to someone who is going to use it for something productive and to better their life, rather than to all those SSI frauds out there claiming "disability" caused by some made up non existent disease. Just hope he realizes where it comes from and respects all the hard working Americans that make such programs possible, that's all








[/quote]

Yes I do respect the democrats for creating Job Corps. I do also realize I will be paying for the program after I leave and get a higher paying job. I said free, because it is free to the student, until they get a job later on and pay taxes.

*Brujo likes to take any cheap stab he can at my integrity*. You know Brujo, there is Job Corps in Texas.








[/quote]
Always, Like Walmart, Always.

Actually, I almost went to the one here. But Decided to take a couple of College Classes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I am a contract (temporary) factory worker.

If you enjoy getting up at 5:30 in the morning to face a full day of tedious, menial, unpleasnt labor; making undeserving people rich and happy while you suffer from boredom, overwork, and disrespect for mediocre pay and no benefits, -than this is the career path for you!

"Another day, another dolor."


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I am a contract (temporary) factory worker.
> 
> If you enjoy getting up at 5:30 in the morning to face a full day of tedious, menial, unpleasnt labor; making undeserving people rich and happy while you suffer from boredom, overwork, and disrespect for mediocre pay and no benefits, -than this is the career path for you!


Been there done that, sort of the reason I started this thread. Figured working mediocre jobs isn't what life is supposed to be spent on. Plus after working warehouse jobs for the last couple years my lower back isn't the best. Sadly it kills me most of the time when I'm even just driving. I actually have an associates degree from a technical school but got out of the computer field after being laid off a couple years ago.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> It's not that he didn't like it, he loved it. It's that we work half as long and make a little more money. It's rare we work a full 8 hours. (and still get paid for 8 or sometimes 10)


good for you, but your company sounds mighty stupid.
[/quote]
Why? They tell us what they want for production for that shift, and if we get it done in less than 8 hours we go home. Also, if a ship only needs x amount of containers loaded before it has to sail then we go home when it's done. We're hired by the shift, not the hour thanks to our union.

I could care less about saving the companies money. If they had a say, they'd hire Mexicans at $4 an hour to do my job. But thanks to my union this is one industry that won't be eroded into another low paying, dead-end job.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Fido said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Definately a cool program, but sorta need something that pays while I learn. Saw a commercial for job corps a couple years ago and glad to know there is a program like this. Now if only knew where the rest of my tax money is going..


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> It's not that he didn't like it, he loved it. It's that we work half as long and make a little more money. It's rare we work a full 8 hours. (and still get paid for 8 or sometimes 10)


good for you, but your company sounds mighty stupid.
[/quote]
Why? They tell us what they want for production for that shift, and if we get it done in less than 8 hours we go home. Also, if a ship only needs x amount of containers loaded before it has to sail then we go home when it's done. We're hired by the shift, not the hour thanks to our union.

I could care less about saving the companies money. If they had a say, they'd hire Mexicans at $4 an hour to do my job. But thanks to my union this is one industry that won't be eroded into another low paying, dead-end job.
[/quote]

dont get me wrong, i would love to have a job like that, especially cause you guys make good money. But, im just saying that paying someone that is not working , and not even there is dumb IMO. They are literally spending money on nothing. I would take advantage of it if i were a worker too.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

[/quote]

I could care less about saving the companies money. If they had a say, they'd hire Mexicans at $4 an hour to do my job. But thanks to my union this is one industry that won't be eroded into another low paying, dead-end job.
[/quote]

Agreed, key word of that paragraph being union. Unions are possibly one of the best things for an employee if you can get into a job that has one. Sure you pay union dues but it prevents/should prevent against unjust firings/treatment from the employer. And that's why so many companys are against them, and I mean to the point of where they get furious at the mention of the word..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Right now I work at Big Als Oakville...I eventually want to own my own adventure tour of the great north...fishing, snowmobiling, wokin hard all day, reading sleeping at night...kayaks, nature, rock climbing...no stop lights...no bus schedule...

Thats the life for me


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Right now I work at Big Als Oakville...I eventually want to own my own adventure tour of the great north...fishing, snowmobiling, wokin hard all day, reading sleeping at night...kayaks, nature, rock climbing...no stop lights...no bus schedule...
> 
> Thats the life for me


That would be sweet. If you ever start one up I'd love to be one of your customers.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

U.S.P.S.
but i wouldnt suggest the job to anyone.
wes


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

business, real estate, radical investor


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I work in the I.T. department in a military forensic lab. I love where I work and what I do. But I wish a couple of my co workers would leave. Other then that its great. Working for the government our budget is huge. The IT department alone gets 5 million a year.

Just this morning I installed and configured a $20,000 3D scanning machine. You sweep a laser device over an object and it renders a 3D image on the computer. Its the occasional thing like that which makes my job interesting. Most of the time its the same old dumb computer problems. I swear the Generals secretary is retarded. And she is old and nasty also... But ya, I recomend government work. You dont need to cheat and take shortcuts like the private sector forces you to sometimes. Also people are in a better mood cuz they usualy get payed pretty good and they dont have to work super hard.

BTW: I am not in the military


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> Just this morning I installed and configured a $20,000 3D scanning machine. You sweep a laser device over an object and it renders a 3D image on the computer.


seen those. the few companies that own the scanners advertise heavily in cg magazines like cinefx and sdri 3d. pretty cool machines.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> U.S.P.S.
> but i wouldnt suggest the job to anyone.
> wes


is it "bring you bullet proof vest to work day"?

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/01/31/postal.sh...g.ap/index.html


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

telemarketing 
made a crap load of money and besides the stress from time to time its pretty good 
plus the office is right next to the high school and we get all sorts of hotties working here so its not a bad job 
depending on the week the money can be great or good
havent really got any bogus checks yet


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> I am currently in Job Corps, federally funded vocational program. I am getting free education, free food, free clothes ( clothing allotments+welding armor/boots), free medical, free dental, free vision care, free transportation to a training site, also getting a stipend every other week.
> 
> I have gotten 2 forklift licenses, a certificate for material handling, and working on getting a certificate for arc welding, then one for mig in the next couple months.


Definately a cool program, but sorta need something that pays while I learn. Saw a commercial for job corps a couple years ago and glad to know there is a program like this. Now if only knew where the rest of my tax money is going..
[/quote]

They give you a stipend every other week. They also take care of all your expenses if you live there.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Just this morning I installed and configured a $20,000 3D scanning machine. You sweep a laser device over an object and it renders a 3D image on the computer.


seen those. the few companies that own the scanners advertise heavily in cg magazines like cinefx and sdri 3d. pretty cool machines.
[/quote]

Sounds like a pretty cool piece of equipment. I wonder if our graphics/animation department will be getting one in the future??

Right now we are working on getting them off of older SGI Onyx machines and onto a PC based VizRT system. The onyx's were nice machines and still do a hell of a job, but they are HUGE it no longer takes such a large machine to render graphics for air. The new PCs are simple HP 8200 workstations with a an HD video card in them....


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Construction, Waterproofing to be more exact. Our pay is set through the union on how far our apprenticeship is. You start at 50% and make 14.65 to begin with. Every 500 hours you get a nice raise and move up a few percent. I'm 18 and make 15.25 an hour. By the time I'm 23, I will be a journeymen (they put us through school to certify us in both roofing and waterproofing) and make over 30.00 an hour. I love it and would defintitly recommend it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im an auto tech for chevy. still training to complete all my certifications. been in and out of college for a few years. 
a good gig to get into? heck, anything you can see yourself doing for the rest of your life without droning through a day of work. after all, work becomes your life. at least a huge chunk of it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im currently a spark in training (apprentice electrician). but my ultimate goal is to be a cop.

id recommend the trades for sure. there's always a demand for it (at least where i am), the money gets pretty good after apprenticeship, and the schooling beats the sh*t out of going to university. i did a 3 month program and that was me done school for the year.



DannyBoy17 said:


> Right now I work at Big Als Oakville...I eventually want to own my own adventure tour of the great north...fishing, snowmobiling, wokin hard all day, reading sleeping at night...kayaks, nature, rock climbing...no stop lights...no bus schedule...
> 
> Thats the life for me


oh man, now we know where you work.

your work is going to start getting some phone calls man.


----------



## vantage (Nov 20, 2005)

kenneth said:


> electrician


yea im with him on electrician
good trade to get into much better the HVAC or welding in my opinion , long term damage with welding


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I will recomend u to go for the limousine business, beleive it or not, is a good business even if u have 0 cars, I started working for a limo company like 3 years ago, i got all of the experience i needed, i quit, i started my own company with no cars 0 limos, i started to farm out all of the reservations i got to all of the limo companies i knew from my previous employer, to whoever gave me the best price, i started making flyers, i got my business cards, i started saving money to get my own cars and now i got a couple and ready to get some more, i took it really serious, i was working my a$$ off to make it happend, and i did it, now i am going to school for what i really like Fashion, and i dont have to worry about being in the office all the time since i can take care of the customers over the phone, plus once u got coorporate business cust. u got it, u know that by taking care of them ull have busniess w/em for a while!

note.. whatever u decide to do, never quit, even if sometimes is hard believe me it will get better if u really want it, never let anybody to step on ur dreams and believes, some people use to laugh at me because they thought i wasnt gonna make it and now i am the one laughing







just keep working hard







!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am in life insurance sales. $ is decent but I have been tying to get into the Columbus Fire department for the last couple of years. Over 3600 people applied and the city has only hired 35 people in the past two years.. If all goes well, I will be in this years class.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I will recomend u to go for the limousine business, beleive it or not, is a good business even if u have 0 cars, I started working for a limo company like 3 years ago, i got all of the experience i needed, i quit, i started my own company with no cars 0 limos, i started to farm out all of the reservations i got to all of the limo companies i knew from my previous employer, to whoever gave me the best price, i started making flyers, i got my business cards, i started saving money to get my own cars and now i got a couple and ready to get some more, i took it really serious, i was working my a$$ off to make it happend, and i did it, now i am going to school for what i really like Fashion, and i dont have to worry about being in the office all the time since i can take care of the customers over the phone, plus once u got coorporate business cust. u got it, u know that by taking care of them ull have busniess w/em for a while!
> 
> note.. whatever u decide to do, never quit, even if sometimes is hard believe me it will get better if u really want it, never let anybody to step on ur dreams and believes, some people use to laugh at me because they thought i wasnt gonna make it and now i am the one laughing
> 
> ...


so you own limos?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> im currently a spark in training (apprentice electrician). but my ultimate goal is to be a cop.
> 
> id recommend the trades for sure. there's always a demand for it (at least where i am), the money gets pretty good after apprenticeship, and the schooling beats the sh*t out of going to university. i did a 3 month program and that was me done school for the year.


What are the work conditions for an electrician? Inside what % of the time? Leaning towards this because I saw an apprenticeship ad the other day.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> I am in life insurance sales. $ is decent but I have been tying to get into the Columbus Fire department for the last couple of years. Over 3600 people applied and the city has only hired 35 people in the past two years.. If all goes well, I will be in this years class.


What company?


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

US AIR FORCE. Electronic technician, with a Associates in Electronics and working on a Early Childhood Education Degree...so i can teach


----------

